# What Member has the best looking Boat?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Every time I see Doug's (BowDown) boat, it makes me want one. That thing is fine. 

I haven't been fortunate enough to see many other members boats.....(Hint there)

How has the best looking boat? Three Catagories,

1. Small Under 23

2. Large Over 23

3. Offshore Unlimited. 

Show em if you got em.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Band-Aid (7/7/2008)*You come up with the dumbest shit!


*Thats cool.*

*You got a boat or not?*


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Ignore the trolls Garbo. The sad part is, everyone seems to assume these are school age kids out for the summer, but something tells me these are actually adults acting like children.



And the best looking boat is whichever one I'm on at the moment.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Does this count??? see attachment...sorry for some reason i cant seem to insert pictures from the internet here at work...maybe someone will put it up for me??? thanks...


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

The one that lets me go fishing on his boat who ever that maybe.:letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

The one I'm standing in and fishing out of.


----------



## reel_gator (Sep 30, 2007)

Xshark has an awesome looking setup. Looks like he spends alot of time taking care of his stuff. Seen alot of other clean looking boats, but his takes the cake.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to have to vote for bigrigz. It's the khaki brown jonboat with the WW2 fighter plane tiger mouth painted on the side. He put a sweet floor and poling platform on that thing. It gets my vote just b/c he wanted to do something and did it. Taught himself how to weld aluminum and everything........


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *hossfly (7/7/2008)*whos viking enclosed fly bridge was that at the tournament... He was the last fish to weigh in and he was sitten out there in the bay.
> 
> That was fine, I need to know more about that boat




jena suzanne?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reel_gator (7/7/2008)*Xshark has an awesome looking setup. Looks like he spends alot of time taking care of his stuff. Seen alot of other clean looking boats, but his takes the cake.


*What catagory and post a picture.....*


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ill 2nd the xshark,s mako


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

that viking was Jenna Suzanne its a 64

here is the fishing machine (ITS FOR SALE) HINT HINT 










here is a pic of the one i work on 68 viking


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be scared to hurt that pretty of a boat. Give me onethatsa little scuffed up, battle scared and a reputaion to get the job done! Thats the boat I want to be in....... Never mind I'll take a 35 Evergades


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

midnight run is just for you sniper


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like this one.....



















With a GREAT captain!!!!:clap

and for an old classic.....

with a GREAT captain!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (7/7/2008)*Does this count??? see attachment...sorry for some reason i cant seem to insert pictures from the internet here at work...maybe someone will put it up for me??? thanks...


When you go to post look for the little ICON with the mountains and the sun. Top line of the editor. Here you go.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mpmorr (7/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (7/7/2008)*Does this count??? see attachment...sorry for some reason i cant seem to insert pictures from the internet here at work...maybe someone will put it up for me??? thanks...
> ...


Thanks...yeah i know how but for some reason when i click insert picture after browsing for it it says uploading and then after about 30 seconds the screen goes away and still no picture...when i insert them from home it works just fine. thanks for posting it up for me!!! i know its not a fishing boat but we have caught some nice lemon fish from that boat!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

23' under.... it's between Eric Holstman's Sterling, or that orange center console (daddytime, i think?):bowdown

23' plus,... Set 4 Life!!! that is a fine vessel (thanks again Scott Brown for letting me fish with you!:bowdown) BowDown's contender is badass too, so is Airborne (i see it every morning...they live 4 houses down and it is the best motivation in the world to make me work hard!)

offshore/unlimited, ... Green Machine, Jena Suzanne:bowdown


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have to say as far as members go (the ones that I have seen):

1-BowDown

2-Reel Feisty

3-Set 4 Life / Buck Wild / Airborne

4-King Pin

Sorry, I kinda have a thing for "go fast" Center Consoles


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Strictly Bizness (7/7/2008)*I would have to say as far as members go (the ones that I have seen):
> 
> 1-BowDown
> 
> ...


buck wild is badass, those twin 350s make that cape skoot!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Does My "tele-yacht" in my living room measure up???


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

True King's isn't bad


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Private Pilot (7/7/2008)*True King's isn't bad


yep, thatmako is sweet!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ericholstman (7/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (7/7/2008)*23' under.... it's between Eric Holstman's Sterling, or that orange center console (daddytime, i think?):bowdown
> ...


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

I vote for the tricked-out Yaks that are unbelieable in what they can do....A 60 lb. shark caught in a Yak in the recent Hargreaves tournament....How many of us can match that feat??? Yaks Rock!!:clap


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *daddytime (7/7/2008)*


YAHTZEE!:bowdown


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

how about a no motor division? 

<a href="http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff101/specslayer/?action=view&current=P6250008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff101/specslayer/P6250008.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Best looking boar BY FAR is : Brandon Morris on the Shakedown. 31' Contender w/Tz300's


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the way the BOAT WITH NO NAME is coming along. That is my favorite. LOL!!!!!!!!!

For an OLD boat and one that is paid for. I will have to admit though that X-sharks blows mine away. 

There are a few others that I dream about and they have been mentioned except for a few. 

Fully Involved's Old boat, think it was a 31 contender with trip 300's and of course his NEW YACHT. :bowdown

I don't think you can beat Sam's or that 65 Viking though. :angel


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

> *konz (7/7/2008)*I'm going to have to vote for bigrigz. It's the khaki brown jonboat with the WW2 fighter plane tiger mouth painted on the side. He put a sweet floor and poling platform on that thing. It gets my vote just b/c he wanted to do something and did it. Taught himself how to weld aluminum and everything........


Ive seen that boat it is pretty sweet


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank You all for your Replies and Votes. 



Not many people would get a call from their buddies to go fishing and tell them, No I have to stay home and grind fiberglass. 



This was a labor of Love. 5yrs in the making and paid as I go. Everything you see on the boat was done by me in my shop at the house with the exception of 



1] Engine bracket fabrication

2] Crows Nest 

3]Rocket Launcher on the hard top.



People look at my boat and think it is heavier than it is. Loaded with fuel and standard stuff needed onboard the boat weighs 4000lbs. 



http://www.classicmako.com/projects/xshark/



Pilothouses keep you dry.  You don't freeze in the middle of the summer in a rain shower. It's cooler in temp than a T-top. It creates a vortex of air going thru the pilothouse with the windows open. The forward windows opening are not a option, they are mandatory.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Eric Holstmans boat is badass so is Quint Higdons. I also like Sam's new boat that thing is sweet.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Strictly Bizness (7/7/2008)*I would have to say as far as members go (the ones that I have seen):
> 
> 1-BowDown
> 
> ...




Absolutely agreed, but I would have to add WayneO's Yellow Hammertime as well. Also Capt Mike Ellis new cat is freaking wicked.

This is from thier web-site, Mike Pointed me this way. 

http://www.freemanboatworks.com/Gallery.php














In the not go so fast category in no particular order because I think they all kick ass.

Blue Marlana

Off Route II

Southern Breeze

Southbound



In the "We are still working the bugs out" category.

Celtic

Gladiator


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

As far as Cuddy Cabin under 24 MINE! Well she is getting there, all I need is to put the decals on , get a T-Top and install my flags and she will be close enough to perfect.....for me!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

as for choosing a member with the best looking..........hands down........Bluewater Cowboys 36' Cape w/ trip F250's and BUCKWILD's 31' Cape w/ twin F350's/

as for local boats........

Kwazar's brand spanky new 36' Yellowfin w/ trip F250's and XS Rated 36' Yellowfin w/ QUAD 300's

I'm pretty partial to SET 4 Life though


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for throwing me in the mix I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW-that is an awesome rig:bowdown


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

bamasam Has your spotlights always been on top of your cuddy?



I ask because I'm afraid that you will get a LOT of glare off the top of the cuddy.



The one I have on my hardtop Go-Light 2020 is set back from the edge of the hardtop. It's much higher to also not pickup any glare off the deck.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

No I actually installed them there. The big one is more of a driving light at night and the other one is more of a deck light until I get a T-Top. I have used them at night and there was no glare and made a world of difference. You can really see the rocks at the entrance to Ft. Mcree at low tide at night right before you almost ground on them. :banghead


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *daddytime (7/8/2008)*WOW-that is an awesome rig:bowdown


Completely Agreed WOW, that is something.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Private Pilot (7/7/2008)*True King's isn't bad


Thanks man, but it isn't the best. I really like the look of the contenders and the cape horns. I think its a tie between bowdown and bluewater cowboy.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's some pics of ours...


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE:bowdown


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Cowboy,that things bad azz. Much like Scott i'm kind of partial towards the '31 Cape but as far as which boat is the best looking,well to me any boat that floats and moves(without the aid of a towboat that is) is the best kind. Wish mine would float and move under its own power cause sinking sucks! Ah,maybe one day. :reallycrying


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

My son built this boat from scratch it runs 12 MPH and gets approx. 20 MPG with a 6 HP. With gas prices I might have to build one myself for the bay.







15'8" long 4' wide.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bluewater Cowboy (7/8/2008)*Thanks for throwing me in the mix I appreciate the compliment.


WOW!!! that is a sweet rig you got there!!!:bowdown:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

> *daddytime (7/7/2008)*




I think I saw it for sale on 98. ???


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Still for sale-now priced at 45k


----------



## "reel" spear-it (Oct 11, 2007)

350 everglades video clip below



<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v72/bugsybean/CIMG1221.flv">


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone on here have an Everglades 35 cause that would have my vote!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

specslayer and "reel" spear-it



When you guys are using PhotoBucket and posting pix's use the 



"IMG Code" link 4th one down under each pix.



Your using the "HTML Code". 3rd one under each pix. That was used on the OLD PFF forum and by the way was the only forum I've ever seen that used that.



Just copy and paste the "IMG Code" right on the forum page.

Then hit the "Enter" key on your keyboard 2 times and copy/paste the next pix.



Hit the "Enter" key on your keyboard 2 time betwen each additional pix you post.



What this does is put a small space between each pix and it displays better on the forum. Other wise the pixs all run together.



You can go back into your post and edit it still now. Delete the pix posts and reenter them using the "IMG code".



Hope this helps.  



Bobby


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

Here are two of My Jupitre 31FS

One was taken while fishing at Horn Mountain. An angler aboard the Lady D took the photo, we saw here at the Doc the next day and she came up to us to get my email address to send the picture. Very Cool of her. The other is on the Lot before we picked her up..


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. I forgot about BlueH20 Cowboy. We pulled up next to them in Fourchon while heading the scales and I felt like I was driving a Kayak. That big girl has beautiful lines. I like all of the yellowfins too. Here's some bad boys from the Fourchon Tourney:





































oh... and i almost forgot the little boat that could...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah... XS-rated is a bad fother mucker:bowdown


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm kind of partial to the Cape Horns


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

N

Nice boats but can they get back in hear with ""ON THE LAMB'' 

check out the stick power paddel


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (7/8/2008)*yeah... XS-rated is a bad fother mucker:bowdown


:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:usaflag


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *www.fishing (7/10/2008)*one thats stable no teeter and dont beat you to death


DANG WILL!... you're alive!!!

and the boat is finished!.... it looks great!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SHUT UP AND FISH (7/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (7/7/2008)*I'm going to have to vote for bigrigz. It's the khaki brown jonboat with the WW2 fighter plane tiger mouth painted on the side. He put a sweet floor and poling platform on that thing. It gets my vote just b/c he wanted to do something and did it. Taught himself how to weld aluminum and everything........
> ...




Haha, cool! Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Thread.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Garbo (7/7/2008)*Every time I see Doug's (BowDown) boat, it makes me want one. That thing is fine.
> 
> I haven't been fortunate enough to see many other members boats.....(Hint there)
> 
> ...


ive actually had the privledge to drive that contender of dougs.....omg it was a blessing










17t maverick pathfinder.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

How about a little love for "Over the Edge"


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*I'm kinda partial to these.....*


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

what is the purpose of the bar along the outside of the motors on xs rated


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

well hell....any boat Wade is on automatically goes up 10 style points !!:toast


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Had to sell my big boat:reallycrying

But doing OK in my OK Drifter alias "The Yellowfin"


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

> *SHUT UP AND FISH (7/17/2008)*what is the purpose of the bar along the outside of the motors on xs rated


It for steering. It is on a lot of the triple and quad boats


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang... I have been gone too long.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (7/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Band-Aid (7/7/2008)*You come up with the dumbest shit!
> ...


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

31' Cape horn twin 250 yamahas


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Radiater (7/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SHUT UP AND FISH (7/17/2008)*what is the purpose of the bar along the outside of the motors on xs rated
> ...


Correct. However, I heard that XS rated had one of those steering rods snap which caused two of the motors to slap together (at 60mph or better) and the boat hung a 90. i heard it threw a couple of the team members out of the boat but no injuries. thankfully. i guess there are some drawbacks to being able to go that fast in a boat.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (7/17/2008)**I'm kinda partial to these.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's one for the mix!!!!










George


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE! sweet contender george...good luck this weekend...tell jamie and lil' drew hello...


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody like the 31' Cape at the top???


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Not exactly a members boat but...


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Team My Dinghy


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Speckulator (8/7/2008)*Here's one for the mix!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was this pic taken in Fourchon??? looks like Asco Magnoila (not called that any more and cant remember the new name) in floation canal. just wondering...Nice lookin boat!!!


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *gocatchfish37 (8/7/2008)*Anybody like the 31' Cape at the top???


Yes its a very nice boat. Looks like a nice install on those controls, too.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

this is one of my 'old favorites',










and one of my new favorites (look for herlate summer'09)










('course i wouldnt turn down a ride on anything right now!)

cheers.

drew


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Any new entries?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll bite!!!!

That MSBayliner dude just got a descent boat!!!!! :shedevil


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Remember the name "Fire Escape" You saw it here first. Sistership....


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Seafox 23'


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

[/quote] 

Whos boat is this? It has some nice lines, simply Beautiful...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a Davis I believe. We were next to them in the International a couple years ago at Palafox. Nice guys......


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think this one has to be in the running now.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm kinda partial to these....


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Speckulator (8/7/2008)*Here's one for the mix!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...I'll cast my vote for this one....:clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

My vote is for the commotion. Joe is a member, but he doesn't post much on the forum.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

This was a nice one when it floated...


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *seanspots (1/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and when it didn't have a hole ripped in the bottom from running over the rocks at Alabama point


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

heres a pic of mine at crab island after a Saturday of fishing! Not as great as the BIG boys but I still love it!










Didn't have the cobia tower yet, that came in 09


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

LOOK! LOOK! LOOK!!

Both kinds!!

Blonde and brown haired,

blue eyed,

double breasted mattress thrashers!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there an 11 foot, over 30 MPG, or the biggest ballsdivision???????? Sorry guy's, but I just couldn't help it............. LOLOLOLOL :letsdrink:letsparty


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

Partial to my 25' Fountain. Never would guess that this was a salvage boat!!!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Boatjob1 (1/26/2010)*Is there an 11 foot, over 30 MPG, or the biggest ballsdivision???????? Sorry guy's, but I just couldn't help it............. LOLOLOLOL :letsdrink:letsparty


Now there is the Mardi Gras special...Tom I think I found some of your "balls" that washed up on the rocks that year...I remember when you lost them.... :letsdrink


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bluewater Cowboy (7/8/2008)*Thanks for throwing me in the mix I appreciate the compliment.


This boat is hot. My 17 Cape Horn is not to bad as well.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Its a 47' 1989 Buddy Davis owned by Campbell Fishing Team LLC based in Destin


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT THREAD. 

Got Pics?


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm partial to my 21 for the small under 23


----------



## soon to be Capt. Dave (Jun 19, 2009)

Defiatly not this!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I say whatever boat your on heading south is "THE" boat!

Skip


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

the bait boat is the best when im drivin it BOOYAA


----------

